# Kickin' it old school



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

Good morning DIY,

So here is my story I bought a late 80s early 90s VW jetta show car (1985 VW Jetta 4 Door) and im looking to build a period correct SQ setup. THe car is all wired and ready to go I just need the HU, AMPs, EQ, and Sub. The PO left in all the old sony speakers in the doors and rear deck. I have been out of the audio scene for so long I dont even know where to start, so any advice you can give would be great!

Thank you.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Your budget? It really matters basically.


----------



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

crap...Sorry I forgot that part depending on the quality anywhere from 500-1000


----------



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

I am not loyal to any brand they only thing I would like is for the Head Unit to illuminate green to match the VW dash lights.


----------



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

These are all period correct and they were probably the best sounding components of their day. They still sound pretty damn good by today's standards.

a/d/s ads 320is 5 1/4" Annivarsary edition with box - eBay (item 200479715570 end time Jun-10-10 21:14:43 PDT)

ADS 300i Car Stereo Speakers W/Orig Box & Manual - eBay (item 250646577204 end time Jun-13-10 20:30:09 PDT)

ADS a/d/s High Fidelity Subwoofer System SB7 w/brackets - eBay (item 160352848101 end time Jun-27-10 07:31:21 PDT)

This is one of the best looking HU ever made in my opinion. It will control a CD changer also.
Alpine 7390 Head Unit Old School - eBay (item 180515473832 end time Jun-08-10 19:28:42 PDT)

Use any old school amps you want, but they are still in demand today. Expect to pay big bucks for a period amp in show condition.

Look through here for ideas: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/36261-old-school-showoff-thread.html


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

You might try looking at some Rockford Fosgate Punch series amps. Punch 45's and 75's are great little amps and do well more power than what they are rated. 
Speakers (components or otherwise) might be tougher. Some good suggestions above but, most anything that old will have suffered from age. But, occasionally you will find some treasures! If you have car audio stores in your area that have been open since then, you might stop by and see if they have any 'old school' stuff hiding in their stockrooms. Good luck!


----------



## TwinsDad (May 14, 2010)

Speakers I have, I just need amps, HU and a Sub.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

That budget won't even get you the 'correct' HU.

>^..^<


----------

